# New Member/Desktop Tank



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

Just got my tank set up on my desk... Let me know what you think... Pics were taken with my phone


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, that is to small for your betta. They need at least 2.5 gallons. You will need to perform 100% daily water changes to keep it clean.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

It is too small... but I love the colors of the stones!


----------



## Chrisssy (Nov 11, 2010)

nice little tank i was looking at a similar one at an aquarium store on the weekend i like the light cute boy too


----------



## Arowan (Sep 2, 2010)

You guys should remember the 2.5 gallon preaching on this forums isn't for space requirements, it's because most people can't take care of a smaller tank properly, with it's daily water changes.

So, as long as it's well cared for, I think it'll be ok.

How's the temperature looking, though? 78-80 degrees is ideal, and you'd need to get a 2.5gallon to be able to heat it properly. 

Cute tank, though, he seems pretty happy.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hehe, it's pretty cute! I like the palm trees. Though it does look a bit small. Do be careful that those plants aren't sharp enough to tear his fins.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys.. i might be changing tanks to a filtered tank... did a couple of water changes and it was a little difficult to do at work


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

The last pic is too cute.


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Very pretty betta!! I've always felt that 1 gallon should be the minimum, as long as the tank is properly taken care of.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

Miharu said:


> Very pretty betta!! I've always felt that 1 gallon should be the minimum, as long as the tank is properly taken care of.



Thats what i had read from a lot of different places... Just didn't take into account how to do water changes while at work... Maybe i'll just go and get a 2.5 gallon filter tank....

something like this


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

That tank looks pretty good. Make sure you get a heater too.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah heaters are really important, more important than filters even...


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

That tank is too small, I wouldn't say that the 2.5g minimum is there only because some member's find it hard to keep up with the required 100% water changes in small tanks, but it think it's also there for the happiness of the fish.

Those plants look sharp too..I would not keep them!

But on a nicer note the stones were nice and the fish is really cute!

I have two of those Aquaeon 2.5g tanks and I love them! Ur fish will love the space too!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*I think your tank is really cute!!

However, fish are still pets and pets need the proper care, even if pet stores do not explain things to customers. :-( 

I use 3 gallon Petco Pet Keepers. Mine was... maybe 17 dollars. And my heaters were 18 dollars, plus all the decorations. I know it seems like a lot to spend on, A FISH FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, but it's not a decoration, it's a pet. :-D Most people think bettas are boring because they don't move. Do you know why? Because most people give them less than a gallon of swimming room and 60 degree temps. But with proper environments, they actually swim around and are fun to watch! You can even train them to do stuff, too!! :wink:*


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess i forgot to point it out before...

See behind the palm tree in the foreground... that black cable that comes down to a what looks like a black cylinder? that is a submersible heater 










this one to be exact










Temp has been 78 since the day i got him..


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome fflores! Regardless of what everyone is saying about the space, it's obvious you care about your little guy and are taking good care of him. Not everyone can have the perfect 2.5+ gal, heated filtered set-up. Your tank is lovely. Do you have a name for him yet?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

So glad hes got a heater! He looks so similar to my betta, just without the iridicent blue


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I love your small tank, it's very nicely designed! It will be a pain in the butt to up keep but as long as you can keep up with the water changes and heating it will be fine... Is it a 1 gallon tank? If it is, that should be alright.

I do prefer my 2.5 gallon tank though since Victor enjoys the space and I enjoy less maintenance... If I wasn't always so busy I would love to try to maintain a tank like yours! Maybe put a snail and some live plants in it XD


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Kinda small. I would at least get a 1 or 1.5 gal tank. Judging from the proportions of your fish, that tank doesnt even look like a gallon. Besides hygene, you also have to take into consideration that in such a small space the fish will quickly get bored and stressed out. This can lead to tail-biting, neurotic behavior, and disease. I would watch that heater if I were you. Those have a bad reputation for cooking your fish if you don't closely monitor the temperature.


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

As i said here below



fflores said:


> Thats what i had read from a lot of different places... Just didn't take into account how to do water changes while at work... Maybe i'll just go and get a 2.5 gallon filter tank....
> 
> something like this



Was going to do it tomorrow, but was sick and didn't go to work, and then have to deal with someone smashing my garage door which i had to then have replaced to the tune of $600 today...

Regardless of what i end up getting for a tank, it will have to be small because it is on my desk at work. I have no interest at this time in having a fish at home so i'll only get something that will be easy to keep and not be a hassle to maintain at work


----------



## fflores (Dec 9, 2010)

dragonfair said:


> Welcome fflores! Regardless of what everyone is saying about the space, it's obvious you care about your little guy and are taking good care of him. Not everyone can have the perfect 2.5+ gal, heated filtered set-up. Your tank is lovely. Do you have a name for him yet?


was thinking of going with Sushi... but not quite sure yet


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Sushi is cute =]


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Sushi is a cute name! And that 2.5 tank you picked out in the picture is great! I keep my tank on my desk, but it doesn't take up much room.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Sushi - I like it! Looks like it fits him. :-D


----------

